# Indian Pass



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Fished Indian Pass Thursday and Friday, Snapper, Snapper everywhere. We could have loaded the boat if it was the season. Oh well, a few more weeks and we'll be back. Lots of sharks out there also.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chipsfishing said:


> Fished Indian Pass Thursday and Friday, Snapper, Snapper everywhere. We could have loaded the boat if it was the season. Oh well, a few more weeks and we'll be back. Lots of sharks out there also.
> 
> View attachment 79567
> 
> ...


Sweet pic of the hammer head. 
That one snapper would not have met the length requirements. Should have got the other half .


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a great fishery over there but, you're right about the sharks especially when the shrimp boats are in the area. 
My wife caught a giant jack crevalle there years ago, thought it was a yellowfin tuna. She was so happy with the catch that I didn't correct her but, I should have thought it through. She doesn't eat fish....I do. Still keeping the secret to this day.


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

The shrimp boats were out and the half snapper 
Was hit by a bull shark I think.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Chipsfishing said:


> Fished Indian Pass Thursday and Friday, Snapper, Snapper everywhere. We could have loaded the boat if it was the season. Oh well, a few more weeks and we'll be back. Lots of sharks out there also.
> 
> View attachment 79567
> 
> ...


 Indian pass, i think thats out of apalachicola bay, right?


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Close, the boat launch is on old 30a between Port St. Joe and Apalachicola. Great little oyster bar there when the fishing is over


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool pic of the hammerhead!


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, did you fish any of the MBARA reefs? Or all live bottom sw of the pass.

d-a


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Headed for the Mica Wreck but GPS was off or something, so never found it. Went to some live bottom and it was on.


----------

